# isn't "cheap saltwater fish" an oxymoron?



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

I was under the impression that because of the delicate balances required to keep salt water fish alive let alone maintain successful breeding colonies that there really is no such thing as cheap s/w fish maybe other than the odd one not fitting into someones collection.


----------



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

The higher prices is due to the fact that the majority of SW fish are wildcaught


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

i.c that makes sense.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Other than those species sold on specials, the only really cheap sw fish (in the $5-7 range) are usually damsels and chromises). 

Most damsels though behave like sw cichlids, especially when they grow bigger and become more aggressive. 

In general, it is less expensive to buy sw fish from someone's tank, particularly those who are shutting down and leaving the hobby.

The expensive part is the setting up and maintaining the tank required to keep sw fish. If you're obsessive compulsive, the price goes up even more


----------



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

Gee that couldn't be you could it Anthony


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

not only that i imagine Felicia is in training for ocd as well!


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Nope, not me. Must be talking about someone else.

And Felicia is a chip off the old block in soooo many ways, so I'm certain that some of her "old block" 's OCD will come into play. Again, not talking about me


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> Nope, not me. Must be talking about someone else.
> 
> And Felicia is a chip off the old block in soooo many ways, so I'm certain that some of her "old block" 's OCD will come into play. Again, not talking about me


Nope, definitely not you. Its the "other" Anthony we are talking about


----------



## Barrie (Apr 22, 2010)

yup, no such thing as cheap s/w fish - oh and when you win a 'FREE complete saltwater aquarium system'? Um, hello? Free?? I don't think so!! Oh yeah, they suck you in with the free tank, lighting, stand, and all the stuff to get you 'STARTED'. ROFL that part is just a tiny drop in the bucket! A year later, we now have three SW systems, the original one is too small for the corals that grew from the original free ones (huh?? corals grow? I SO didn't know that!), so we're looking at setting up a bigger one. Don't even get me started on the test kits, foods, dosing, water changes, etc etc etc. Cheap is probably the one word that should never ever enter into a SW enthusiast's vocabulary!


----------



## 182 (Apr 21, 2010)

Heh, I don't know about that. I mean, yeah - you'll be spending money, but it doesn't mean that SW instantly = $$$. I realise I'm lucky, however - I've restricted myself to a 5.5 gallon. 

And my little 8.00 black cap damsel's as cute as can be.


----------



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)

Otter said:


> Heh, I don't know about that. I mean, yeah - you'll be spending money, but it doesn't mean that SW instantly = $$$. I realise I'm lucky, however - I've restricted myself to a 5.5 gallon.
> 
> And my little 8.00 black cap damsel's as cute as can be.


oooooooooooooo so the trick is buying a tank to small to fill with "stuff" lol.....maybe I will set up a SW tank for my little sister.....only a 5.5 tho


----------

